# It's official: Hi, my name is Lauruffian, and I have Hashmoto's Thyroiditis



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

:::waves::: Hi! 

I have my thyroid ultrasound tomorrow, and am starting 50mcg of synthroid in the morning.

I'll just make myself at home here. hugs3


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad that you have to deal with it, but glad you got a diagnosis so you can get treatment.

:::waves back:::


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome!
I don't know what I would do without this forum. Lot's of good resources and brains to pick here.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Go ahead and pull up a nice comfy chair Laura.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

StormFinch said:


> Go ahead and pull up a nice comfy chair Laura.


Hopefully it IS a comfy chair and not the rollercoaster ride from hell. :tongue0015:
I am finally in the comfy chair and most of the "hashi rides" are behind me. I think my thyroid finally explode and gave up. I don't have the swings like I used to have.


----------

